
4G data: The USA is second-slowest while Australia is fastest - adidash
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2014/02/20/4g-data-usa-second-slowest-australia-fastest/
======
chris_wot
Sure, that's true. However, 4G is completely patchy across Australia.

